# A few not so common 7's



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Private Stock C24 w/ twist.




Single Cut 7




Schecter USA Tele




Mr. Scary Guitars Sharkhunter 7




Charvel San Dimas 7




Charvel San Dimas 7




Charvel San Dimas 7




Charvel SD7 with Graphic




Charvel San Dimas 7




Charvel San Dimas 7




Charvel San Dimas 7


----------



## Iamatlas (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn that Schecter USA Tele is slick..........
10/10 would f hole.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 11, 2016)

Such nice stuff dude.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 11, 2016)

Always showing off the good stuff


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Some dood put magic marker all over the back of my neck. Why so angry???!!!


----------



## Noxon (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice collection, man!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

MOTHER OF GOD LEE!

You disappear, but when you come back DAMN do you deliver!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anderson 7




Anderson 7




Anderson 7




Anderson 7


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

Glad to see you've been having fun while you were away


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn, so Charvel can make some sick 7's? They'd better hurry up and bring something similar out in production.

That Natural and Gun Metal Black...Dayum


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Let's paint our toenails together Steve and install BKP's after.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Or we could get weirdly Zebra.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn son those need to be in guitars 

You been taking advantage of the low exchange rate


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

PS need to see how the amp collection has shifted / grown since the last man cave shots all those long years ago


----------



## aceinet (Jul 11, 2016)

Ahh...those Charvel 7 strings....


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Speaking of exchange rate...

Daemoness




Daemoness


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 11, 2016)

aceinet said:


> Ahh...those Charvel 7 strings....



Right.??? Fvcking sexy


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

Wait, you don't have a matching set of the three new swirl UVs? Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Already ordered...PSHAH try harder.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 11, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


>



That is the perfect Charvel for me, right there!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 11, 2016)

Is this what you get when you go to heaven after becoming a martyr for some esoteric religion? I'm a simple man, I'd settle for sixes instead as long as there were a couple ESPs in there too. Sign me up.

Mind blowing set there.


----------



## Miek (Jul 11, 2016)

so uhh... you like those seven string guitars, huh?


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 11, 2016)

That mr scary is super cool!!


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 11, 2016)

yes, more!


----------



## Miek (Jul 11, 2016)

That (claro walnut?) San Dimas is a real treat. As is the C24, very classic vegas. Showy, but dignified.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Is this what you get when you go to heaven after becoming a martyr for some esoteric religion? I'm a simple man, I'd settle for sixes instead as long as there were a couple ESPs in there too. Sign me up.
> 
> Mind blowing set there.



This is what happens when you're smart and work your ass off...

Though I like the idea of Lee as a seven string messiah


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Someone requested rare ESP. Here ya go. (Although the Mr Scary was made by Lynch - himself, sheesh.)


----------



## cardinal (Jul 12, 2016)

Hahaha, I'm disappointed you didn't end up with my old Drop Top 7 (though maybe you did and just didn't post it...). 

Absolutely killer stuff.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Me too! If it ever comes around again, I'll be sure to give it a good home. I do have a 5th on order with hotrod flames. I know it came back from the artist to Anderson this month, so hopefully the assembly will be quick.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2016)

Though hast received the bounty of Djod.

...but where's the CST-Killer?


----------



## morbidus (Jul 12, 2016)

Holy crap that C24! Damn that is nice!


----------



## Mechanos71 (Jul 12, 2016)

That's a crazy collection! Any favorites in particular?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Though hast received the bounty of Djod.
> 
> ...but where's the CST-Killer?



Oh there are FAR more in the collection, we are getting there.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Raptor 7




Skerve10-7




Raptor 7




Chiro 7




Raptor 7




Neblung 7FR#1




Neblung 7FR#2


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Throwing in a higher end Blackat since sorta close.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mechanos71 said:


> That's a crazy collection! Any favorites in particular?



That is a really tough one, I would say that it changes based on mood. I keep 8 cases, a G system, and Eclipse, and a half stack in my office, and usually those, are the main menu, until I swap a few things out. I converted a 3 car garage into the new Fortress of Lolitude for all the other amps, guitars, and pedal boards/racks.

Right now on Main Menu in no particular order (But will change by the day)
1. Private Stock #1
2. Mr. Scary
3. Charvel San Dimas with the single coils
4. Kiesel JB207 Aqua
5. Kiesel JB207 Pink
6. Anderson 7 Black to Red
7. MM JP7 Blueberryburst
8. Suhr M7 Aquadrip

[update]Just looked, there are 9 now, actually.
9. Cardinal's Fender CS7


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2016)

Dat matte black Skerv...


----------



## Underworld (Jul 12, 2016)

The Claro walnut San Dimas - holy dog.... batman I need this in my life


----------



## kerdeh (Jul 12, 2016)

and just how in the eff does one acquire so many beautiful instruments?!

I am beyond jelly, epic collection man.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Underworld said:


> The Claro walnut San Dimas - holy dog.... batman I need this in my life



This one does seem popular. Here is the NAMM write-up from this year:

San Dimas 7-String Korina Walnut Top

Nichols was holding on to this stunning piece of wood for quite a while, waiting for the perfect design to strike him. Its easy to see why he became so attached to the elegant markings that make this guitar a knockout. This 7-string beauty features dual Bare Knuckle Coldsweat 7 pickups, a Hipshot® hardtail 7 bridge, Schaller® tuning machines, and a quartersawn bolt-on maple neck.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll come back to Ibanez another day, but here is a neat rare one, before I forget. Gambale's 7 string FGM/UV hybrid.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 12, 2016)

Please, by all means, DON'T STOP NOW...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Flythingsomething 7 - Why not?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2016)

JFC, Lee - nice to see that you kept up the rest of the old habits while not posting.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Few Mayones. Two more MB on order, plus a Green Baritone Qatsi, but not done yet.

Regius Gothic




Regius Pro




Duv Elite


----------



## bloc (Jul 12, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


>



This looks hilariously bad


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm absolutely speechless, just an amazingly stunning collection!!


----------



## RuiNs777 (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn! Nice collection, keep them photos coming!!!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 12, 2016)

Words, I have no words


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 12, 2016)

Lee your collection is always crazy! Didn't you pick up the KXK strat proto 7 from me not to long ago also?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> Lee your collection is always crazy! Didn't you pick up the KXK strat proto 7 from me not to long ago also?



Definitely! I gotta get to the other brands after this annoying work "thing".


----------



## Mechanos71 (Jul 12, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> That is a really tough one, I would say that it changes based on mood. I keep 8 cases, a G system, and Eclipse, and a half stack in my office, and usually those, are the main menu, until I swap a few things out. I converted a 3 car garage into the new Fortress of Lolitude for all the other amps, guitars, and pedal boards/racks.
> 
> Right now on Main Menu in no particular order (But will change by the day)
> 1. Private Stock #1
> ...


That's a delicious menu. That PRS is to die for, but you should have whoever permanent markered the neck put in jail.


----------



## Zado (Jul 12, 2016)

The Scary, the quilted charvie and the PT are my faves by far, that's a damn incredible collection man!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 12, 2016)

those skervesens are amazing.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey, you're talking too much... NEED MORE PHOTOS... FAST.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mixed bag this batch

OD Rhea




OD Venus




Suhr Modern Aquadrip




Dean RC7 Green Flame




MM JP15_7




MM JP something 7 Tobacco




MM JP something Blueberryburst flame


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 12, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> 4. Kiesel JB207 Aqua
> 5. Kiesel JB207 Pink



Just Gimme these. I wanna see more of these coming out of Kiesel.


----------



## narad (Jul 12, 2016)

Those OD guitars are super cool!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 12, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> Just Gimme these. I wanna see more of these coming out of Kiesel.



There is a 4th JB207 in trans-white I don't have yet, a nightburst K7 not done, a trans-pink A7 not done, and three more Vaders I don't have pictures of handy, but here are some more I have.

X227




JB207 Pink 




JB207 Aqua




JB207 Blue 




V7




V7




DC7




Aries




Aries




Aries




SCB7 Pink


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 12, 2016)

That C24!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> JB207 Aqua



(EDIT: it appears one of the emoticons refuses to appear currently. That guitar is ....ing ace.)


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 12, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> JB207 Aqua



When are they gonna fix that headstock. It NEEDS a 7 inline like the JB200!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 12, 2016)

This thread just keeps on giving.


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 18, 2016)

Miek said:


> That (claro walnut?) San Dimas is a real treat



Blue Tele also


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd still buy one of these if Jeffy would give us a 27" scale option, standard or multi-scale frets. 
I still think the X227 body, reversed, would look killer...
Same with the 7 string Ultra V, 27"scale and reversed body 

Your collection is unearthly sir eelblack  I get your screen name now that I visited your photo collection haha.
X227


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 18, 2016)

That BlacKat.....


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 18, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Regius Gothic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 18, 2016)

I think I need to start harvesting organs and selling them on the black market. That's probably the only way I'll ever have a nice collection of guitars like this.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 20, 2016)

HaloHat said:


> eelblack2 said:
> 
> 
> > Regius Gothic
> ...


----------



## cardinal (Jul 20, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 20, 2016)

And I thought my GAS was bad.


----------



## jerm (Jul 20, 2016)

holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hell.

This collection is absolutely insane!

What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?

Keep em' coming!


----------



## Axayacatl (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't help feel sorry for some folks here. 

Obviously this forum member is not a real person, but seven Wall Street bankers who are guitar buddies. 

And they are trolling the living .... out of you all. 



jerm said:


> What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?



given the time commitment involved... the answer has obviously gotta be 'I buy guitars for a living'.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Jul 21, 2016)

I would LOVE to see the family picture. I can't even imagine.....


----------



## Mechanos71 (Jul 21, 2016)

Easily my favorite thread on this forum... and I love the Daemoness thread. So much yum.


----------



## Remster (Jul 21, 2016)

Everytime I look at EBMM JP models, they always look like the 1st string is almost off the fretboard.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 22, 2016)

Amazing collection!  Great to see the Froot going on 

Have you got the Skull and Bones 7string finished already?


----------



## Xykhron (Jul 28, 2016)

simply amazing!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 28, 2016)

Axayacatl said:


> Can't help feel sorry for some folks here.
> 
> Obviously this forum member is not a real person, but seven Wall Street bankers who are guitar buddies.
> 
> ...



Lee is secretly Martin Shkreli. He's buying up all the nice guitars on the market so he can jack up the prices 5000% and sell them back to us.





...and we'll probably still pay.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Am I missing a big joke here, but this guy doesn't actually own all of these guitars.




Right?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> Am I missing a big joke here, but this guy doesn't actually own all of these guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You clearly don't know Lee 

I was chatting with the dealer the two most recent Andersons were ordered from... these are all his.

We could definitely use some pics of the new Fortress of Lolitude though...


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 28, 2016)

holly crap!!! and I was here watching the pics thinking someone just dug them out of google or something like that until I read all the post

!!!!


----------



## You (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm surprised I have yet to see the Ibanez UV777gr in this particular thread. I hear it is quite the rarity. 





P.S. Guitar is not mine.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## HaloHat (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh wait... is this the Lee that coded Ebay when a start-up, has a bunch of Mark Kiesel days killer Carvins always pictured in"The Chair"? Skateboard collection, wepons collection etc?
[not to mention a zillion other wicked guitars] That was years ago if so. You would need a warehouse by now if the same person 

Also if so... I'm glad to see you are still with us and hope your medical issues have been defeated.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 29, 2016)

HaloHat said:


> Oh wait... is this the Lee that coded Ebay when a start-up, has a bunch of Mark Kiesel days killer Carvins always pictured in"The Chair"? Skateboard collection, wepons collection etc?
> [not to mention a zillion other wicked guitars] That was years ago if so. You would need a warehouse by now if the same person
> 
> Also if so... I'm glad to see you are still with us and hope your medical issues have been defeated.



You're thinking of somebody else, I know who you mean and that wasn't Lee.


----------



## luislais (Jul 29, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Some dood put magic marker all over the back of my neck. Why so angry???!!!



Look at that neck finish!!! I've never seen something like this before!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 29, 2016)

technomancer said:


> You're thinking of somebody else, I know who you mean and that wasn't Lee.



I was looking thru some old Carvin pix and realized the same. I was thinking of "Rob L" iirc. 

My goodness, these guys should go in half on a warehouse lol

Waiting in suspense for Lee's "non Super Strat" pix - V's, SG's, Explorers, Semi Hollows and Teles etc.

Rob L or Lee... talk about living the dream  and you mentioned something about Lee's amps didn't you? Not sure my head wouldn't explode ha.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Working on the Gibsons still, they are 4 rows back, so it is taking a while to get there. (We moved into a new house not too long ago.) Have a minty GR and PSN for now.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Before I forget, the 4th Petrucci LACS 7 string. It was his last, and the guitar was completed after he had signed with Musicman. He never received it. Note the Mystic Dream paint. He was messing with Dupont All-color paint, aka Mystic Dream, before the Musicman move.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice swirl  Also what the hell is the inlay on that Petrucci? Looks like a blob


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2016)

PS speaking of fruit  (only a sixer though...)


----------



## cardinal (Aug 5, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Nice swirl  Also what the hell is the inlay on that Petrucci? Looks like a blob



I think it's a Zeppelin thing.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Loving that inlay. What is this 6 string crap?? What site are you on??

It's a Zep btw.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Warfare on the way from Rich.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 5, 2016)

Super jelly, you already have a passion model. I think that color combo is like psychedelic seks.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 5, 2016)

Love all of them. Those new UVs are badass


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 6, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Before I forget, the 4th Petrucci LACS 7 string. It was his last, and the guitar was completed after he had signed with Musicman. He never received it. Note the Mystic Dream paint. He was messing with Dupont All-color paint, aka Mystic Dream, before the Musicman move.



Nice! Is the body basswood like the JPM100's ?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm out of man-juice...



...but it's worth it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 6, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Loving that inlay. What is this 6 string crap?? What site are you on??



Matching perfling around the board and a reverse inline headstock. I'm actually down to only 2 7s at the moment (was actually 1 but I bought back my KxK semihollow a couple days ago). If this six string design works out I'll end up getting one in a 7 too 



eelblack2 said:


> It's a Zep btw.



Definitely looks MUCH better close up...

That Warfare needs more yellow


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 6, 2016)

JFC...  Lee disappears for 5 years and then comes back and destroys the f-ing forum. 

I've missed your guitar p0rn ever since you left, Lee. Glad to see you back and in full effect!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here is SVR#1. I liked the pallete enough to reserve one and grab a second one. I think the last one will be closer to December, in the last wave.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 7, 2016)

Good lord. I didn't think you'd ever pop up on here, but damn, you came back with a vengeance! 
Cool that you have a Mr. Scary. I've never seen one on here til now. I wanna get my hands on a 7 string skull n bones at some point before I'm six feet under!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2016)

That Silver is killer


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Still working at the Gibson V, plus all the Epiphone versions that I have, but here are the others.


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 7, 2016)

I'd love to be your insurance agent lol

The only collection that rivals this one is Pondman's home-built beauties...


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2016)

I should have grabbed one of those LP Classics when they were closing them out... and the SGs were gone by the time I looked for them 

This is getting redundant but awesome collection... The SG Light looks freaking amazing


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thread of the century !!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 8, 2016)

Good God!! I am not worthy!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 9, 2016)

A new OD Rhea customized a lot more to my tastes. Aside from building really huge, chunky sounding guitars, Omer really has that artsy visual thing going on at the same time.


----------



## ddtonfire (Aug 9, 2016)

How do you like the Raptor 7? How does it compare to your JP7's? I'm considering getting one, though not the multi-scale version.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

That Schecter USA Tele is the ....!
Give it a trem and a middle pickup and you can consider me a new owner of one!


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 10, 2016)

so when the museum opens?


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Aug 10, 2016)

Was about to repost the PRS that was posted back in the thread, but this is like entering into the candy store when you are a little children. So many choices.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Aug 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> This is what happens when you're smart and work your ass off...
> 
> Though I like the idea of Lee as a seven string messiah



Pretty sure the hard work you're referring to is organising the orders for all these guitars and taking delivery 

Jesus Christ


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 10, 2016)

ddtonfire said:


> How do you like the Raptor 7? How does it compare to your JP7's? I'm considering getting one, though not the multi-scale version.



Raptor is a VERY different creature than any JP I've ever played. I say that in a positive way. Where a JP is very thin-necked and shred-worthy, the Raptor is going to be much "bigger" sounding. When you get the Raptor set up, give it a big ole B/E maj open position strum and you'll see exactly what I mean. 

Both guitars I would consider essential in the arsenal, they just do different things entirely.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 10, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> A new OD Rhea customized a lot more to my tastes. Aside from building really huge, chunky sounding guitars, Omer really has that artsy visual thing going on at the same time.


----------



## ddtonfire (Aug 11, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Raptor is a VERY different creature than any JP I've ever played. I say that in a positive way. Where a JP is very thin-necked and shred-worthy, the Raptor is going to be much "bigger" sounding. When you get the Raptor set up, give it a big ole B/E maj open position strum and you'll see exactly what I mean.
> 
> Both guitars I would consider essential in the arsenal, they just do different things entirely.



Awesome, thank you for the insight! Do any of yours have piezo? I'm torn between this and a JP-2C.


----------



## pondman (Aug 11, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> A new OD Rhea customized a lot more to my tastes. Aside from building really huge, chunky sounding guitars, Omer really has that artsy visual thing going on at the same time.




That is a beauty


----------



## naavanka_ (Aug 14, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Still working at the Gibson V, plus all the Epiphone versions that I have, but here are the others.



That Low Down Rocker looks familiar


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Moreso custom Transwhite JB-207. Each pickup has it's own on/off/split(if applicable). Middle single added. Walnut/Purpleheart neck, FM Board, Swamp Ash wings.









Universes again, just because.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 15, 2016)

How do you have time to play all of those beauties :O


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2016)

That may be the nicest JB207 I've seen yet... and the swirls are obviously fantastic


----------



## mperrotti34 (Aug 15, 2016)

GOOD GOD!!!! What do you do for a living that you can afford all these beauties? I seriously will give up on my career path and do whatever you do if it means I can end up with a collection like that hahaha


----------



## feraledge (Aug 15, 2016)

So.. got an 6ers??


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Haven't touched a 6 string guitar (for me) in many, many years. I work on/set up 6'ers for all three of my kids and my brother-in-law, but I just can't enjoy them anymore, personally. My playing style has evolved too far away. Everything I buy or have built now is either a 7, 8, or 9. Even my classicals and acoustics are 7+.

I do play and buy 6 and 7 string basses though!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 15, 2016)

This raises an important question: will you adopt me?


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Went on a little more of a bender after talking with Rich Harris for a while. I'm super curious what I can learn from his Platinum level rebuilds/setups, and I knew I wanted something Ibanez-ey in E-flat, floating.

Grabbed a second 7V7 for E-flat, and HRG4-BX, just because I miss the .... out of the one I sold Jaxadam a few years back, and a 20127BGA, because what the F have they done to J-Custom trems???! I'd like to see that Zero-donkey-whatever-it-is-7-trem up close.

Don't H8 me cause I'm beautiful.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 16, 2016)

^ That last one is SICK.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

That is a sweet grouping of Ibbys incoming


----------



## BlackjackATX (Aug 16, 2016)

that kiesel with the maple board <333 let me buy it


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 16, 2016)

Seriously which bank did you rob?


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 16, 2016)

Roughly how much time do you spend changing guitar strings?


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 16, 2016)

I buy strings 4 cases at a time, and force myself to setup 2 guitars, minimum, per week. Usually the setting up entices me to rotate out a few, so it actually works out well. Keeps the collection always seeming very fresh and enticing to practice, practice with. Usually 1 case of hex core and three of round cores.

As crazy as it may seem, all the stuff in this thread may only be 15%, or so, of the total. I just put up the most recently came to mind and/or had a picture of some sort handy.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 16, 2016)

15%








15%


Jeebus.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

That's what I love about you man, you make me feel SO much better about my gear habit


----------



## mperrotti34 (Aug 16, 2016)

15%???????? so what do the other 85% look like???????


----------



## odibrom (Aug 16, 2016)

mperrotti34 said:


> 15%???????? so what do the other 85% look like???????



^THIS

MANDATORY FULL FAMILY SHOT.

Just do it


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty sure your guitar collection is worth more than my house, dude...


----------



## feraledge (Aug 16, 2016)

exo said:


> Pretty sure your guitar collection is worth more than my house, dude...



So far I think Lee posted 61 top shelf and custom guitars that represent 15% of his collection. Most home values got lapped a while ago.


----------



## exo (Aug 16, 2016)

exo said:


> Pretty sure your guitar collection is worth more than my total net worth, dude...




Fixed.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 16, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Everything I buy or have built now is either a 7, 8, or 9.



8s, and 9s, huh? Lay it on me, brother! I can handle it! I'd love to see what you have, especially in the 9 string department.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 21, 2016)

I wish I could rate this thread 7 out of 5, but 5 will have to do.


----------



## luislais (Aug 23, 2016)

Love this thread!!!

Awesome!!!


How many guitars do you have?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 23, 2016)

This thread should never die.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 11, 2016)

eelblack2 said:


> Before I forget, the 4th Petrucci LACS 7 string. It was his last, and the guitar was completed after he had signed with Musicman. He never received it. Note the Mystic Dream paint. He was messing with Dupont All-color paint, aka Mystic Dream, before the Musicman move.



This is my favorite guitar from your collection. Are you the original owner? The odds of such a situation repeating itself seems low, which is one of the main reasons it's my favorite guitar in your collection...so far. 



eelblack2 said:


> What is this 6 string crap?? What site are you on??



Given the name of the site, this should not have to be said, but I'm glad someone said it!  



eelblack2 said:


> Haven't touched a 6 string guitar (for me) in many, many years. I work on/set up 6'ers for all three of my kids and my brother-in-law, but I just can't enjoy them anymore, personally. My playing style has evolved too far away. Everything I buy or have built now is either a 7, 8, or 9. Even my classicals and acoustics are 7+.



I do not know who you are, but I know about you. There is local guitar shop out here in Tucson, AZ that you may be familiar with. I stop by that shop frequently because they get cool and interesting stuff frequently. The employees know I play 7 string guitars pretty much exclusively, and for a long time, I feel they did not know what to make of it. Well, they are very aware of you and that is a good thing! I'll just say 7 string guitars are being taken a little more seriously at this local shop now. Many people have guitar collections, but I am not aware of anyone that has a collection of 7 strings of such high quality and quantity as you. It is not going unnoticed which is a wonderful thing for the 7 string guitar! So, kudos!


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 4, 2017)

Saw a Lee post in another thread so I figured this should be bumped.

How's the fortress of Lolitude looking?


----------



## eelblack2 (May 4, 2017)

Pretty sure I've bulged by another 100-150, or more, since last visit. Wanna go retro for a bit?


----------



## cip 123 (May 4, 2017)

No words.


----------



## Mechanos71 (May 4, 2017)

How does one convince a wife to consent to so many guitars?


----------



## BigBossAF (May 4, 2017)

Mechanos71 said:


> How does one convince a wife to consent to so many guitars?



Get a guitar player wife and grant her permission to play some of them xD


----------



## cardinal (May 4, 2017)

Love those Nightswans!!! I've never seen some of those graphics on a Nightswan before. So awesome. 

If I can help you clear some room, always happy to buy one of your Charvel 7s. You know, just to help you out.


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2017)

Great pics! A holoflash!


----------



## Toxin (May 5, 2017)

Dat Schecter tele


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

Sebastian said:


> Great pics! A holoflash!



Here you go, bud.


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Here you go, bud.



Nice!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

Random things...



















 Swapping for a maple board, black vines on this one.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

The FUQ?


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

Strat7 Proto in the works now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 5, 2017)

that black/orange swirled ibby is awesome.


----------



## eaeolian (May 5, 2017)

:slowclap:


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

Another ATD




ESP "Titan"




More OOTS












I LIEK KNOBS




Vintage 48th Street












Dont remember if I posted this one or not


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

More oldschool


----------



## SDMFVan (May 5, 2017)

Tell me more about that silverburst RG!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 5, 2017)

SDMFVan said:


> Tell me more about that silverburst RG!



When Korn Do0d, Head, was in his silverburst LACS phase, there was a lot of interest within the Japan market for something accessible to folks there. It was a small run of 7620's, Japan distribution only, that Ibanez did. Outside of one-offs for lower level endorsees, it may be the most uncommon 7620 color.


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2017)

Damn, Lee. 

Can't get the pictures to work, but that first Anderson 7 and the teal/green JP7 with the roasted neck are both classy as hell.


----------



## odibrom (May 5, 2017)

Why, just why?... besides the "because you can"...?

Honest questions here:
how often do you play each guitar?
how much time do you spend on set ups?
and what's the string budget per month?


----------



## cardinal (May 5, 2017)

Lee I need to drool over your basses too. Its be awesome if you started a thread on that too.


----------



## Samark (May 5, 2017)

Perhaps you have more pictures of this?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 5, 2017)

Oh man can I buy an OOTS body from you? Haha


----------



## narad (May 5, 2017)

Mechanos71 said:


> How does one convince a wife to consent to so many guitars?



She's over on shoestring.org posting pics of a closet the size of your house!



odibrom said:


> Why, just why?... besides the "because you can"...?
> 
> Honest questions here:
> *how often do you play each guitar?
> ...



Ha! What kind of question is that! How often do you play each of the 500 guitars in that house?


----------



## mlp187 (May 5, 2017)

That vintage 48th st. is my fave. Nice collection, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kyle01 (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Strat7 Proto in the works now.



Holy crap man, I cannot wait to see how that turns out. Those are some glorious woods you've picked out.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 6, 2017)

Kyle01 said:


> Holy crap man, I cannot wait to see how that turns out. Those are some glorious woods you've picked out.



Glad someone liked that one. I was hoping someone would say something about it. That one will be S/S/S, with a Hipshot 7 US Contour trem. If there is enough interest in the final product, these will be built and sold in 2018.


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Glad someone liked that one. I was hoping someone would say something about it. That one will be S/S/S, with a Hipshot 7 US Contour trem. If there is enough interest in the final product, these will be built and sold in 2018.



Some awesome maple going on there. Pretty cool, who's the builder?


----------



## cardinal (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Glad someone liked that one. I was hoping someone would say something about it. That one will be S/S/S, with a Hipshot 7 US Contour trem. If there is enough interest in the final product, these will be built and sold in 2018.



Interest!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 6, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Some awesome maple going on there. Pretty cool, who's the builder?




This is teambuilt. Two Ex-Hamer USA guys, an ex-Kramer/Spector guy, and me apprenticing, so far. This is my retirement dealio getting off the ground. More deets later.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 6, 2017)

White Tiger













More Tulip


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> This is teambuilt. Two Ex-Hamer USA guys, an ex-Kramer/Spector guy, and me apprenticing, so far. This is my retirement dealio getting off the ground. More deets later.



Sweet  The world could use a decent custom shop not run by flakes


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Glad someone liked that one. I was hoping someone would say something about it. That one will be S/S/S, with a Hipshot 7 US Contour trem. If there is enough interest in the final product, these will be built and sold in 2018.



I'm in love with the wood for the neck. I love that gloss finish over the heavily figured maple, very 1960s Fender.

It would be nice to see what is in your bass collection if you get a chance to stick any photos up, I'm a bass player these days (always have been at heart) so the guitars are nice but don't really catch my attention like a nice bass does.


----------



## cardinal (May 6, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> This is teambuilt. Two Ex-Hamer USA guys, an ex-Kramer/Spector guy, and me apprenticing, so far. This is my retirement dealio getting off the ground. More deets later.



Jol Dantzig? Or even just anyone who learned from him should have serious skills.


----------



## odibrom (May 6, 2017)

narad said:


> (...)
> Ha! What kind of question is that! How often do you play each of the 500 guitars in that house?



My thoughts exactly, but then, I redirect you to the first question... why, how.. I cannot compute... _Fatal redundancy error_...


----------



## jerm (May 6, 2017)

Nothing in this thread makes any sense. Jesus. I would love to see a video of them all laid out!


----------



## cip 123 (May 7, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> JB207 Pink



F*ck the rest I'm still not over this...


----------



## Frostbite (May 7, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Few Mayones. Two more MB on order, plus a Green Baritone Qatsi, but not done yet.
> 
> Duv Elite


I'm reviving a super old comment cause this is my first time going through this thread but I'm pretty sure this is from Axe Palace in Walpole, MA. Place is so awesome

Edit. It actually looks like a lot of the guitars in this thread are from Axe Palace hahaha


----------



## Xaios (May 7, 2017)

Frostbite said:


> I'm reviving a super old comment cause this is my first time going through this thread but I'm pretty sure this is from Axe Palace in Walpole, MA. Place is so awesome
> 
> Edit. It actually looks like a lot of the guitars in this thread are from Axe Palace hahaha



Nick, the guy who started Axe Palace, used to be a regular poster here.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 7, 2017)

Frostbite said:


> I'm reviving a super old comment cause this is my first time going through this thread but I'm pretty sure this is from Axe Palace in Walpole, MA. Place is so awesome
> 
> Edit. It actually looks like a lot of the guitars in this thread are from Axe Palace hahaha



Nick is an old friend from here. If I need something special, I usually place my orders there. Plus, he likes to taunt me with little messages with photos attached.


----------



## HaloHat (May 8, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> This is teambuilt. Two Ex-Hamer USA guys, an ex-Kramer/Spector guy, and me apprenticing, so far. This is my retirement dealio getting off the ground. More deets later.



Ha, I was thinking - The CN machines Kiesel use are in the $70k range +/- and given your collection [the scale [[pun]] of which I do not even know actually] I was thinking that a CN machine might be entertaining for you Lee.

I'm sure you and your team have deep connections to wood sources. Here are a couple I've had good results with - 

Tropical Exotic Hardwoods - https://www.tehwoods.com

Cook Woods - http://www.cookwoods.com


----------



## mnemonic (May 9, 2017)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread for so long. 

That's one hell of a collection! Nice to see so many pics of high end stuff. 

You should make an amp and effects thread next! (Unless there is one and I missed that too)


----------



## narad (May 9, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> an amp and effects thread next! (Unless there is one and I missed that too)


----------



## mnemonic (May 9, 2017)

^thats only 15% of the collection.


----------



## A-Branger (May 10, 2017)

his house is pretty much a roof over walls of amps/cabs


----------



## Andromalia (May 10, 2017)

Well even if I wanted I coudldn't have all those, my entire place is probably too small to store 500 guitar cases. XD
Of the latest pics the pink zebra Kramer got my attention.
And seeing you use some knobs with cogs on them, if you have a watch collection anything remotely like your guitar collection I want to see it too.


----------



## cip 123 (May 10, 2017)

Lee confirmed to be a Bond villain and his hideout is a giant amp fortress.


----------



## odibrom (May 10, 2017)

... and he's gonna rock the hell out of us!...


----------



## shadscbr (May 10, 2017)

Wishful thinking, or sweet supplemental retirement plan? 

"Come experience the exclusive eelblack hands-on museum/bed and breakfast"

"Stay & Play for an hour, or a week- extended stay discounts available...for a limited time, take the "try-em all" challenge!!"

Lee, thanks for sharing- Please sign me up for an extended stay


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 11, 2017)

whaaa...wha...I...unhhhhhhh....*sigh*


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 12, 2017)

Do still have a boatload of Shermans? The old CST-killer was such a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 12, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> More Tulip



Sweet Jeebus. I wanted one until I googled the price.


----------

